# 2006-2015 Thule Aeroblade Roof Rack for Glass Rooftops and roofs with no rails



## derekmw (Jun 30, 2006)

subir fotos 

Location: San Diego, CA
Price: $250

Sold the car so I no longer need these. Everything needed to install is included (although it's literally a 5 min job to install it).

Thule AeroBlade Bars - 47" - Pair

• Aluminum bars feature a textured cover that diffuses airflow better than a smooth surface, greatly reducing wind noise
• Bars also feature SwingBlade™ end caps that pivot open allowing full access to the T-slot for easy accessory installation
• Another smart feature of the bars, the SmartSlide™ system is a tape-measure-free, hassle-free molded measurement system on the underbar for easy foot installation
• Using a vertical load test, the AeroBlade bars can sustain over 800 lbs. of force
• Thule AeroBlade bars work with all of the Thule Rapid Foot Packs and are just 1 component of a Thule car top rack system

Thule Traverse Foot Pack - Set of 4

• New Thule patented MaxClamp Technology delivers a stable system and one of the most secure attachments available; offers a 12% greater force than competitors
• Integrated AccuTight Tensioning Tool automatically indicates when rack is safely and properly attached; AccuTight tools can be stored within the towers when not in use
• OneTouch Bar Lock separates the foot positioning from the bar mounting/locking; set it once and you're done

Thule Keyed-Alike Locks-4 Pack

• All 4 cylinders lock and unlock with the same key to eliminate the hassle of multiple keys

Perfect for an Audi A3, A4, VW or similar size sedan (check specifications for your vehicle). Luggage boxes, skiing, or biking.


----------

